# Minnie again!!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

This weekend at the specialties in Ohio prior to the Futurity, Minnie took a Major Reserve this weekend on the heels of Maturity Reserve! So proud of the little girl. She showed her heart out in 90 degree heat. 

The shows were deep with quality as people were gathering for the Futurity. Seems like everyone was there! 

At the same show, my friend's bitch took Best of Breed! OMG it was exciting!

I had to double both of them as it was just the trainer and I that travelled to these. Felt like I had a part in it anyway. I am sunburned and exhausted!

Pictures will arrive later...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to you and Minnie!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah!:congratulations:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: to you and your friend. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pictures!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I know... darn pictures! Ordered the ones from St. Louis today. Hopefully Ohio ones will be ready for order soon. I took my own camera to take some and forgot my memory card. What a time to grow old in.. you can forget your memory?!


----------

